# IBO Worlds



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I am wondering who is going. I plan on going and will be in the 15-17 year old group. Maybe I can meet some of you guys there or something if you guys go.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll be going and I'll be shooting YMR 15-17 as well.


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

well i'm shooting the Qulifier this weekend and hopefully go to worlds in YMR15-17


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

If I go which I am pretty sure I am maybe I can meet up with you guys and shoot with ya.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

82875711 said:


> well i'm shooting the Qulifier this weekend and hopefully go to worlds in YMR15-17


Isn't it true that you can go to worlds even if you don't qualify you just don't get the prizes or something like that?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm going. YMR 13-14 :wink: The way the rule works is strange, however old you are the day after the worlds, is the class you can shoot the following year. So I am 15 now, and will be 16 on August 26. However, since I was still 14 last year I do not have to advance to the older class.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

That is weird. So my birthday is March 22nd and I turned 15 a few months ago so will I still be in the 13-14 class then?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Diamond_Archer said:


> That is weird. So my birthday is March 22nd and I turned 15 a few months ago so will I still be in the 13-14 class then?


Yes, thats the way its written. I called the number on my IBO card and explained everything just to hear somebody who represents the organization tell me that was correct


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

My dad is going to call the guy about it tomorrow. It is true that I don't have to qualify for it tho, correct?


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

so i can shoot ymr 13-14 bc i turned 15 7 days ago


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

*this what it says on ibo.net*

Class Advancement By Age
If an archer’s birthday falls after the conclusion date of the IBO World Championship, he or she will maintain class standing (FBH, CUB, Youth) until the conclusion of the subsequent IBO World Championship.
Adult archers may register at any event for any class the archer is eligible for based on his or her age on the day of registration. If an adult archer wants to qualify for the World Championship, he or she must be the appropriate age for the class for which the archer is attempting to qualify on the date of the qualifier. If an archer elects to advance to an age optional class, he or she must qualify for the World Championship in that class.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I was told that I can go to this shoot but I guess I can't unless I qualify. So I am going to try really hard to qualify for it so I can go to it.


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

I will be there, shooting YMR 15-17. Should be alot of fun, it's my first time shooting the world.


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

I was going to go and shoot the same class but can't miss school.We are going to NY in 2 weeks to see family.So will be in Dansville at a club shoot the 1st Thursday of July.if anyonw will be there look me up.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

I will be trying to shoot ymr 15-17.


----------



## xforce7 champ (May 10, 2010)

I'm goin lookin forward to it


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

ill be there. someone pm me, maybe we can hook up and shoot together


----------

